# [kernel-2.6.33] pasticci con WIRELESS e .config

## cloc3

primo .config:

```

s939 linux # grep WIRELESS .config

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY is not set

CONFIG_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_IPWIRELESS=y

```

secondo .config:

```

s939 linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2-live # grep WIRELESS .config

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY is not set

CONFIG_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_IPWIRELESS=y

```

nel primo config manca l'etichetta CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT.

in un primo momento ci ho fatto un report su bugzilla che ho dovuto taggare invalido da me.

mi piacerebbe però capire perché nel primo kernel il tag manca e non riesco a farlo saltare fuori in nessun modo.

----------

## riverdragon

Se vai dentro menuconfig e accedi alla ricerca premendo il tasto / (lo slash), puoi scrivere "WIRELESS_EXT" e ti viene spiegato dove trovare le opzioni che contengono quel nome e da cosa dipendono.

----------

## cloc3

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Se vai dentro menuconfig e accedi alla ricerca premendo il tasto / (lo slash), puoi scrivere "WIRELESS_EXT" e ti viene spiegato dove trovare le opzioni che contengono quel nome e da cosa dipendono.

 

grazie.

purtroppo, il mistero sembra infittirsi:

```

Depends on: NET [=y] && WIRELESS [=y] && WEXT_CORE [=y] && SYSFS [=y]

```

tutti parametri impostati a y.

----------

## riverdragon

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> purtroppo, il mistero sembra infittirsi:
> 
> ```
> 
> Depends on: NET [=y] && WIRELESS [=y] && WEXT_CORE [=y] && SYSFS [=y]
> ...

 Hai letto la parte sbagliata, quella è l'opzione WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai letto la parte sbagliata, quella è l'opzione WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS 

 

il risultato non cambia.

esiste una corruzione che non mi so spiegare.

l'opzione cercata dovrebbe comparire, quanto meno, come parametro non selezionato, invece il make lo fà sparire in modo automatico.

cercherò di riflettere sul percorso con cui ho costruito quel .config.

edit: a furia di smanettare il simbolo è comparso.

ma non ho ancora capito come.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Apetrini

Notate bene che pasticciare direttamente col file .config può creare problemi. Il menu in ncurses (e anche quello in qt3) sono fatti per aggiungere automaticamente le dipendenze mancanti(qualora ce ne fossero) e/o impedire la selezione di una o piu KEY se queste collidono con altre cose già impostate.

Io sconsiglio l'uso di make oldconfig perché l'esperienza mi ha fatto constatare che l'utente sbaglia a interpretare il significato delle key se non ha una guida e/o una spiegazione come quella che può trovare negli altri menu.

Se caricate il vecchio .config su un kernel nuovo e ci (supponiamo) fossero dei cambi radicali di key, il tutto verrebbe stampato sulla shell.

P.s. per quanto mi riguarda il menu più completo è sicuramente quello scritto in qt3(make xconfig) che permette di vedere tutte le key ghost (posizionate adeguatamente nella gerarchia) e le ricerche sono immediate (anche per riposizionarsi nella gerarchia).

P.p.s. eh si, qualcuno dovrebbe investire un paio di settimane e riscrivere il menu in qt4....

----------

